# Upgrade fails



## mahescho (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

I'm trying to update a FreeBSD 10 system by `portmaster -a` and I get:


```
===>  Installing for libevent2-2.0.21_2
===>  Checking if devel/libevent2 already installed
===>   Registering installation for libevent2-2.0.21_2 as automatic
pkg-static: libevent2-2.0.21_2 conflicts with libevent-1.4.14b_3 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/event_rpcgen.py
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libevent2
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libevent2
```

How to fix this?

TIA
Matthias


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 6, 2014)

Always, yes _always_ check the new entries in /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating.  Full instructions are shown here: Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.

In this case, see entry 20140723:

```
20140723:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/libevent

  libevent1 has been replaced by libevent2 via the compatibility layer.
  All applications that used libevent1 must be rebuilt.

  Please remove libevent1 before upgrading, by running:

        pkg delete -f libevent
```


----------



## mahescho (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice howto, thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2014)

mahescho said:
			
		

> I've read it - but: Isn't the "auto update" script a contradiction to "always read UPDATING before" ?


Most of the time the system will "do the right thing" but sometimes you really have to do things in a specific order. The latest pkg is a lot smarter nowadays but you should still read UPDATING beforehand.


----------

